# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > رابطة عكس التيار >  بالي: جزيرة الجنة في اندونيسيا

## هدوء عاصف

*
بالي: جزيرة الجنة في اندونيسيا * 
*

جزيرة بالي ربما تكون أكثر وجهة سياحية ظلمت من قبل الناطقين باللغة  العربية فسوف تبحث في مواقع الانترنت العربية وتبحث حتى تمل ولن تجد مايشفي  نهمتك عن هذه الجزيرة الساحرة ..... لن تجد دليلا دقيقا لهذه الجزيرة سوى  بعض المواضيع التي تم نسخها هنا وهناك فهذه الجزيرة التي عشقها الغرب حتى  خلدوها بآلاف المواقع عبر الانترنت متفوقة بذلك على العديد من الوجهات  السياحة الشهيرة في آسيا ....

**جزيرة بالي حازت على أجمل جزيرة  للرومانسية والمغامرات في آسيا بحسب موقع Tripadvisor وسوف تجد بها  المغامرات والترفيه للشباب والعوائل .. وستجد بها التنوع الجغرافي والطبيعة  الخلابة .... إضافة الى الابتسامة المعهودة من شعب بالي المثقف الذي اصبح  كل واحد فيهم بمثابة وزير السياحة لبلده ..* 

* 





























*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

سبحان الله بس الجنة أحلى الله يطعمنا أياها أجمعين

----------


## احمد امين

سبحان الله

----------


## طوق الياسمين

الجنة الي فوق احلى اكيد  :11c8c40a:

----------

